
The Smart Goggles that could make lost keys, mobile phones or iPod a thing of the past - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=533358&in_page_id=1770
======
jraines
Ze goggles, they do everything!

